# 2007 28krs Dinette Removal?



## JRO (Oct 12, 2006)

If possible... I'd prefer to have a real sofa in the slide area instead of the factory dinette and storage cabinet.

Is there mechanical "stuff" under the cushions and in the storage cabinet?
If the dinette and storage cabinet were to be removed would the complete slide be clear of mechanical "stuff" to the slide floor?
And, how wide is the slide from side wall to side wall... would a (78") 6'-6" sofa fit?
How deep is the sliding floor area?... the sofa I'm thinking about needs 40".

Thanks for the help.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

JRO said:


> If possible... I'd prefer to have a real sofa in the slide area instead of the factory dinette and storage cabinet.
> 
> Is there mechanical "stuff" under the cushions and in the storage cabinet?
> If the dinette and storage cabinet were to be removed would the complete slide be clear of mechanical "stuff" to the slide floor?
> ...


Hopefully someone with that model will chime in here.....

Otherwise, I would say the easiest thing to do is head to your local dealer with a tape measure and list of questions.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unless the trailer is not with you, you should be able to answer the questions yourself I would think. Remove cushions and if the board has screws in it , remove them and look to see what is in there. If there is nothing in there, the floor should be sufficient to screw into reasonably if you removed the dinette.

If you do what you are thinking, remove everything gently and save. If and when you sell, you can either put it back or give someone else the option either way.

Rereading, I am thinking you do not own yet, just considering an option







Ask the dealer if the slide could be ordered with nothing in it.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

JRO,

With-out making a trip to the storage lot for actual measurements... I think what your asking would work as far as demensions go. Another concern though; how much does the sofa weigh? The factory dinette is aluminum framed and the storage cabinet sides are fairly thin. Not sure how much weight the slide motor could move repeatedly, I know there are slides with a lot on them but is the Roo slide gearing/motor/screw assembly the same as those.

Just a thought
Dave


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I just went outsode to measure what you are looking for:
Slideout inside wall to inside wall (IF you stripped out seats, table and cabinet) is 87.5" wide.
The slide out wall to the edge of the carpet is 39.5" deep.
*BEWARE* there are elictrical wires under the slide for the motor. So if you do this mod, just keep that in mind. Ours peek out from under the slide floor once in a while and I just tuck them back under. I would hate to see you bolt THROUGH these wires. I hope this helps.

NobleEagle


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't forget to check if the new couch can fit through the door and make the swing first!


----------



## JRO (Oct 12, 2006)

*Thanks Everyone,*

I don't have a dealer in my immediate area, so, you've saved me a three hour drive.
I stopped in that dealership and looked at the unit just a few days ago... which got the gears moving in my head.

The sofa will fit in the slide area very well. The weight of the sofa should be close to the weight of the stock dinette with the storage spaces loaded up, so, that should not be an issue.

I think 3ME hit on the last BIG question... will the sofa fit through the door?

I've gotten this particular sofa through a 25" x 77" opening... upright. It was a very tight passage. I had to pull it through on a drop cloth Once in -- it will need added ceiling height to be tilted back down.

*Does anyone know the door opening size and interior ceiling height of the 28KRS?*

Thanks,
JRO


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I will measure it tomorrow when I get home from work (that is when I will be moving it to the driveway) I will take measurements of the ramp door and the interior passage doorway and yes I'll also get you the ceiling height as well









NobleEagle


----------



## okgwarden (Apr 27, 2005)

Unless I'm missing something here, if you let the ramp down on the 28 krs, you should have plenty of margin for error in loading a sofa into the trailer.


----------



## JRO (Oct 12, 2006)

okgwarden said:


> let the ramp down on the 28 krs, you should have plenty of margin for error in loading a sofa into the trailer.


I assumed the passage from the cargo area to the slide would be a "no go". I'll need to check if that is fact.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

JRO said:


> let the ramp down on the 28 krs, you should have plenty of margin for error in loading a sofa into the trailer.


I assumed the passage from the cargo area to the slide would be a "no go". I'll need to check if that is fact.
[/quote]
The interior passage dorway (expandable door) is a 27" opening. I don't think it will work.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> let the ramp down on the 28 krs, you should have plenty of margin for error in loading a sofa into the trailer.


I assumed the passage from the cargo area to the slide would be a "no go". I'll need to check if that is fact.
[/quote]
The interior passage dorway (expandable door) is a 27" opening. I don't think it will work.
[/quote]

It might if you get a REAL BIG shoehorn...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3LEES said:


> let the ramp down on the 28 krs, you should have plenty of margin for error in loading a sofa into the trailer.


I assumed the passage from the cargo area to the slide would be a "no go". I'll need to check if that is fact.
[/quote]
The interior passage dorway (expandable door) is a 27" opening. I don't think it will work.
[/quote]

It might if you get a REAL BIG shoehorn...








[/quote]

Or a  real small  sofa


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

skippershe said:


> let the ramp down on the 28 krs, you should have plenty of margin for error in loading a sofa into the trailer.


I assumed the passage from the cargo area to the slide would be a "no go". I'll need to check if that is fact.
[/quote]
The interior passage dorway (expandable door) is a 27" opening. I don't think it will work.
[/quote]

It might if you get a REAL BIG shoehorn...








[/quote]

Or a  real small  sofa








[/quote]

Too funny - LMAO

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

This may be a stupid question, but if you're replacing the dinette with a sofa, does that mean you'll have two sofas and nowhere to sit and eat?

If so, why would you want to do that?







I have the factory sleeper sofa in my Outback and I've found it to be quite comfortable, even for sleeping. I do use an inflatable mattress on it, however.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have you priced a second factory sofa to use. They got one in, so another should also fit thru one of the doors. Worst case scenario is if the slide window is large enough, you can remove it to put sofa in and then reinstall window.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

If you are careful....The roof is only rubber, you can cut it and LOWER the sofa in


----------



## JRO (Oct 12, 2006)

mswalt said:


> if you're replacing the dinette with a sofa, does that mean you'll have two sofas and nowhere to sit and eat? ~~~ Why would you want to do that?


Why a real sofa? Comfort. I don't "enjoy" RV furniture. At the end of great day I'll be beat up, tired, weary, fatigued, exhausted and maybe half drunk. I'll want a very comfortable place to read, watch TV and just veg out.

Nowhere to sit and eat? -- Camping (for me) is about being outside, coldcuts, picnic tables, eating standing up while BBQ'ing with a beer in one hand. If the weather is bad... I don't think eating from a sofa is too harsh.

When sleeping in the rear slide bed I was planning to use the RV sofa (down) as a shelf for larger plastic containers for clean and dirty clothes storage. Traveling... the clothes containers get stowed in the retracted bed slide.

Does this add up... or, am I crazy?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Does this add up... or, am I crazy?


No, you're not crazy. I just couldn't figure out why you wanted two sofas. When I mentioned my sofa, I was talking about a foldout sleeper sofa, not a jackknife sofa like I had in my 26RS. It is plenty comfortable.

Good luck in getting your camper modded the way you'd like.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------

